

Why To Not Not Not Start a Startup: The Hedge Approach - babyshake
http://jamtoday.beehold.us/post/32362468

======
AndyKelley
There are so many people telling you what to do and what not to do, how to do
it, and how not to do it. I think you just have to jump off the cliff and flap
as hard as you can.

